# Best Startup Community in Spain



## Benjamino (May 14, 2012)

I know that Barcelona is undoubtedly the #1 place in Spain for a startup.

Mentors, VC's, Government $, other people doing the same thing they are etc.... but its an expensive place to live while you're bootstrapping.

So what are other Options that are cheap and where there are other startups or could be for a good price. Andalucia is out for me because the economy is just tooooo bad. 

Vigo, Valencia, San Sebastian, Gran Canaria, Tenerife?


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Actually Madrid is on the same level as Barcelona, and has many start-ups that have gained major funding eg Ticketea, MashMeTV!, Whisbi and Minube
But it is a little more expensive than some places - in fact accommodation in Catalunya and the Basque cities is also expensive.
Valencia is probably the place that suits your cheapness criteria, and it's starting to come back from a very deep slump. Bilbao may have more opps but it's not a cheap place to find accommdation I've heard. I would not rule out Malaga either.
For more info on general Spain startup stuff try asking @joehas or @JavierSantiso. Also @jkriggins who is Barcelona based.


----------



## Benjamino (May 14, 2012)

*Option*

You're right that Madrid too has some options, but I think its #2 in Spain to Barcelona from all that I've read and the entrepreneurs I've talked to (German, English and Spanish).

Do you think that anywhere in the Canary islands could be a worthwhile place to get a startup off the way, find cofounders, meetups, etc.?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Benjamino said:


> You're right that Madrid too has some options, but I think its #2 in Spain to Barcelona from all that I've read and the entrepreneurs I've talked to (German, English and Spanish).
> 
> Do you think that anywhere in the Canary islands could be a worthwhile place to get a startup off the way, find cofounders, meetups, etc.?


Surely it depends what business area you're interested in to some extent?
The Canary Islands has the obvious disadvantage of being miles from anywhere with everything having to be shipped in and out, although there may be some tax breaks.
Are you sure you won't have any difficulties being non eu? I think new laws will be coming into place in 2014, but it's something to check out too.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

webmarcos said:


> Actually Madrid is on the same level as Barcelona, and has many start-ups that have gained major funding eg Ticketea, MashMeTV!, Whisbi and Minube
> But it is a little more expensive than some places - in fact accommodation in Catalunya and the Basque cities is also expensive.
> Valencia is probably the place that suits your cheapness criteria, and it's starting to come back from a very deep slump. Bilbao may have more opps but it's not a cheap place to find accommdation I've heard. I would not rule out Malaga either.
> For more info on general Spain startup stuff try asking @joehas or @JavierSantiso. Also @jkriggins who is Barcelona based.


I was going to suggest Bilbao, but it's very expensive. You could base yourself outside the city and commute in. However, again, the COL is quite high. For example, for a dirt cheap apartment you'll be paying 600€/mo. and a coffee is between 1.20 and 1.50

To compare, just 40 minutes west a dirt cheap apartment is 300€/mo. and a coffee is between 1.20 and 1.00 depending on if you're on the shore or in the mountains. 

The Basque government has been pretty generous about funding, but I'm not sure if it's the same with the PNV now in government. 

Good luck


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *Surely it depends what business area you're interested in to some extent?*
> The Canary Islands has the obvious disadvantage of being miles from anywhere with everything having to be shipped in and out, although there may be some tax breaks.
> Are you sure you won't have any difficulties being non eu? I think new laws will be coming into place in 2014, but it's something to check out too.


Exactly. If the OP gave some idea of what kind of business they want to start then it might be easier to provide some information. The Catalans have the reputation as being the most entrepreneurial but it might not have the best market for the product they have in mind.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I was going to suggest Bilbao, but it's very expensive. You could base yourself outside the city and commute in. However, again, the COL is quite high. For example, for a dirt cheap apartment you'll be paying 600€/mo. and a coffee is between 1.20 and 1.50
> 
> To compare, just 40 minutes west a dirt cheap apartment is 300€/mo. and a coffee is between 1.20 and 1.00 depending on if you're on the shore or in the mountains.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest the same, or perhaps near Pamplona or Vitoria


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ness area you're interested in to some extent?
> The Canary Islands has the obvious disadvantage of being miles from anywhere e


Rubbish Absolute tishpoo, we here in Macaronesia are at the centre of the universe, it is you in Iberia that are on the far side of the Moon


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was going to suggest the same, or perhaps near Pamplona or Vitoria


I know Barakaldo seems to be supporting innovative businesses, too. It's now Bilbao Centro, but its pretty close! I dont know much about Vitoria though..


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ben, I just saw your posts on other threads. If you are looking to target expats, the north isnt your best choice. However, if you speak good Spanish and will need your fallback plan of teaching, I think the north ia better simply because the 'native market' is less saturated. 

I combine both internet work and teaching and it is going very well for me. It takes a good amount of time to build a reputation, but many people up here are looking for classes with native speakera.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

If the fallback plan is teaching English, then Madrid is the number one choice by a country mile. Not that there isn't a demand in Barcelona, but they are over-supplied by English-speakers who flock to the coast.
If the proposed business is targetting expats though, maybe better to head to Valencia or Malaga - and you may find it easier to take on expats in this field if you expand,


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

webmarcos said:


> If the fallback plan is teaching English, then Madrid is the number one choice by a country mile.


However, as an American he'll find it extremely difficult to be an English teacher legally.
In fact I'm not sure how things stand for an American to set up a business here.
Don't shoot me I'm only the messenger.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> However, as an American he'll find it extremely difficult to be an English teacher legally.
> In fact I'm not sure how things stand for an American to set up a business here.
> Don't shoot me I'm only the messenger.


you're right

afaik there is some kind of investment visa.... but that takes pots of money....


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you're right
> 
> afaik there is some kind of investment visa.... but that takes pots of money....


Isn't the O.P. married to a Spanish person?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Isn't the O.P. married to a Spanish person?


Ahhhh, possibly!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Isn't the O.P. married to a Spanish person?


oh yeah 

that does of course make a difference as far as visas are concerned


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

He's got the golden ticket!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

*two thumbs up for Vitoria*



Pesky Wesky said:


> I was going to suggest the same, or perhaps near Pamplona or Vitoria


A friend who resides in Vitoria just rented a new place based on price: 600€ for 3 bedrooms, 1 and a half bathrooms, salon, and kitchen/dining room - the usual appliances, no off street parking & a 15 minute walk to the center of town.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

There's Palet Express in Gran Canaria: A sort of co-working entrepreneur warehouse/collective, mainly for web and app developers.

Palet Express - Ready to takeoff


----------



## Benjamino (May 14, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Surely it depends what business area you're interested in to some extent?
> The Canary Islands has the obvious disadvantage of being miles from anywhere with everything having to be shipped in and out, although there may be some tax breaks.
> Are you sure you won't have any difficulties being non eu? I think new laws will be coming into place in 2014, but it's something to check out too.


I am currently engaged and plan to get married soon after arriving to Spain. So the EU issue will not at ll be an issue. Also I think based on the COL factors we are going to start off in G.C. And try it for at least a year.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good luck and have fun at the wedding!


----------

